# Restaurant sub panel



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> So the breaker AIC rating always has to be above and beyond the impedence % the POCO is offering on their end.


Um... sorta. Impedance is one of the components in the AIC calculation. I sure don't ever calculate it myself. A phone call to the engineer that covers whatever area the job is in will generally get you the available fault current for your job.


----------



## jbelectric777 (Jun 1, 2007)

exactly, we have no way to know what the impedance is beacause of resistance / reactance, the POCO techs are now trained to do it with a simple program based on that techs grid, use to have to wait a long time before they got back to ya to issue a WR # (or a DR # i heard it called in other areas ) i'm referring to the job # the POCO gives to identify the job( a service ) for the cut in card as well as customer service to be able to know all info by the issued number.


----------

